# 1st attempt at Alloy Refurb



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

I looked out the original set of wheels for my car and noticed that the paint was flaking off as they had been refurbed in the past.

So after reading a few threads I thought I would have ago myself.

*Wheels Cleaned*



























*Wheel masked off and sanded*




























*Now the painting Stage*.

*x4 coats primer*










*x5 coat of colour*



















I have still to apply 5 coats of lacquar and I might wet sand with 3000 grit paper as there is a grainy texture on the surface after painting.

Will post up the end results when I get round to finishing them.

Finally got round to finishing one wheel buy puting on a couple of coats of lacquar.



















Will apply a couple of coats of wheel sealant when I done the other 3.
Then they are ready for the winter months.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ Look good to me so far

Like the silver tyres also that would be cool


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice. What paint & laquer you using?


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

amiller said:


> Nice. What paint & laquer you using?


Off the shelf Simoniz acrylic paint.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

From personal experiance (see attached link) I would suggest that you don't wet flat the colour coat as it can effect the way the finish looks when laquered, the gritty texture is exactly what I would expect to feel when useing metalics.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=117662


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great so far mate.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Look good mate, can't wait to see finished product!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you are a bit heavy on the coats! :lol:

But looks goods, keep us updated...

:thumb:


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

col8482 said:


> I looked out the original set of wheels for my car and noticed that the paint was flaking off as they had been refurbed in the past.
> 
> So after reading a few threads I thought I would have ago myself.
> 
> ...


Don't do that, you'll mess it up 
It will become nice and smooth after you put a few coats of clear coat on. But clearcoat is the hardest part of the job. It helps to put the cans in warm water before painting. It helps thin the paint and the pressure in the can will increase



The Cueball said:


> I think you are a bit heavy on the coats! :lol:
> 
> But looks goods, keep us updated...
> 
> :thumb:


Indeed. 2 Prime and 2-3 colour is enough.


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I think you are a bit heavy on the coats! :lol:
> 
> But looks goods, keep us updated...
> 
> :thumb:


I thought the more coats on the better. Hopefully I will get one finished the next time I'm back home in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

At least they will be dry


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

col8482 said:


> I thought the more coats on the better. Hopefully I will get one finished the next time I'm back home in the next 2-3 weeks.


Actually can be bad. The thicker it is the less "flex" if something hits it which means more chance of Chips in the paint. Hence why most painter wont do many more than 4 or 5 coats including clear on a car. Plus it doesnt make to much more of a difference.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

did you flat the primer down before you painted them? if not I would flat it down and paint again, but only 2 coats this time. Also with laquer, dont worry so much about number of coats, its more about how you apply it. You can put a million light coats on and it still wont be shiny. apply 1 light coat and leave 5-10mins, then apply 1 more heavy coat, the aim is the apply the laquer as thick as possible without it running. That will give you the best finish.


----------



## starkie7 (Mar 22, 2011)

one thin coat an one thick - never heard that before but that's exactly what i found worked best for me. all everyone seems to recommend is a number of light coats but i found it left a texture which i couldn't see ever getting flat and glossy. on the front edges of the spokes, where they were getting more spray (not intentially mind) it looked much better so went with the heavy coat.

i found flatting the primer down a must too. not sure about flatting the paint before lacquer, didn't seem to make much difference.

also found having a spot light over them, exterior security light thing in my case, helps to show up how and where the lacquer is settling


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

jamie_s said:


> did you flat the primer down before you painted them? if not I would flat it down and paint again, but only 2 coats this time. Also with laquer, dont worry so much about number of coats, its more about how you apply it. You can put a million light coats on and it still wont be shiny. apply 1 light coat and leave 5-10mins, then apply 1 more heavy coat, the aim is the apply the laquer as thick as possible without it running. That will give you the best finish.


Thanks. I will try that on the remaining wheels.


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

starkie7 said:


> one thin coat an one thick - never heard that before but that's exactly what i found worked best for me. all everyone seems to recommend is a number of light coats but i found it left a texture which i couldn't see ever getting flat and glossy. on the front edges of the spokes, where they were getting more spray (not intentially mind) it looked much better so went with the heavy coat.
> 
> i found flatting the primer down a must too. not sure about flatting the paint before lacquer, didn't seem to make much difference.
> 
> also found having a spot light over them, exterior security light thing in my case, helps to show up how and where the lacquer is settling


I will need to remember my halogen light the next time.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking superb ...:thumb:
Lookforward to the finished job.


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

its given me the urge to refurb my M3 motorsports now.
They are sitting in the shed at the moment so must crack on with them
If i ever get out of hospital


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)

patmac said:


> its given me the urge to refurb my M3 motorsports now.
> They are sitting in the shed at the moment so must crack on with them
> If i ever get out of hospital


It took me a while to get the confidence to actually give it ago. I must admit even though they aren't finished yet I'm glad I've started.
I hope it's nothing serious that your in hospital?


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

starkie7 said:


> one thin coat an one thick - never heard that before but that's exactly what i found worked best for me. all everyone seems to recommend is a number of light coats but i found it left a texture which i couldn't see ever getting flat and glossy. on the front edges of the spokes, where they were getting more spray (not intentially mind) it looked much better so went with the heavy coat.
> 
> i found flatting the primer down a must too. not sure about flatting the paint before lacquer, didn't seem to make much difference.
> 
> also found having a spot light over them, exterior security light thing in my case, helps to show up how and where the lacquer is settling


Glad to see someone discovering the best methods themselves! Defo flat down primer, defo dont flat down colour before laquer



col8482 said:


> Thanks. I will try that on the remaining wheels.


You wont be disappointed, just try not to get runs :lol:


----------



## Smeds (Feb 12, 2010)

col8482 said:


> Off the shelf Simoniz acrylic paint.


Is this the right stuff?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1x-500-ML-Sim...6c82a75812d0a0e204b290b2fea223a6#ht_945wt_689


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking good so far mate! The only high amount of layers you need is in primer, perhaps 3 at the most and remember, you'll wet sand some of that away.

In the past i've waited until the colour coat becomes tacky then sprayed lacquer then...seems to create an unbeatable shine and doesn't leave a "bumpy" finish as lacquer settles flatter. It took a bit of balls though as if you're too generous with the first coat of lacquer it can run...BADLY.

I'd also advise that 5 coats of lacquer is too much. Even 3 can be too much because the surface of lacquer is so smooth, it leaves very little for other layers to grab onto. I usually go for: 3 coats of primer, 2 colour, 2 lacquer.

I miss these wheels sometimes! 









As for the BBS RA's, i've done a set of those before...my goodness they were a pain! Just did it to primer stage for a guy though.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Brian. said:


> Looking good so far mate! The only high amount of layers you need is in primer, perhaps 3 at the most and remember, you'll wet sand some of that away.
> 
> In the past i've waited until the colour coat becomes tacky then sprayed lacquer then...seems to create an unbeatable shine and doesn't leave a "bumpy" finish as lacquer settles flatter. It took a bit of balls though as if you're too generous with the first coat of lacquer it can run...BADLY.
> 
> ...


The fresh layer of laquer partially disolves the last coat of laquer so grabbing on isnt the issue, but as said before the thicker the paint is, the more likely it is to chip.

Some I did

























(although I did cheat and use a gun/2k paint)
What supprises most people is that they arent laquered^^


----------

